# GOSMS GO1.0 Theme not working properly.



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

I didn't really know where to put this so I just put it in the Android Forum. Anyway I updated GOSMS yesterday and I hated the GO2.0 theme so I downloaded and installed the GO1.0 Theme (classic theme). But everytime I try to apply GO1.0 it doesn't apply and still looks like GO2.0. Nobody seems to be having the same issue and can't find anything on google. Also I'm using a Droid Bionic. Thanks.


----------

